# Paid predictions for free



## bettips (Mar 24, 2022)

*sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / World Cup Qualifying - Europe
Sweden - Czech Re[censored]
Full Time: Sweden
Odds - 2.04 (UNIBET)


----------



## bettips (Mar 25, 2022)

*sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / Australia / A-League Men
Newcastle Jets FC - Sydney FC
Asian Total: Over 2.5
Odds - 1.83 (UNIBET)


----------



## bettips (Mar 25, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

ATP Challenger Tour - Biel

Kacper Zuk v Antoine Escoffier

Match Betting – Antoine Escoffier

(2.00 William Hill)


----------



## bettips (Mar 26, 2022)

*sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / Australia / A-League Men
Melbourne Victory - Western Sydney Wanderers
Total Corners: Over 11.5
Odds - 2.18 (UNIBET)


----------



## bettips (Apr 1, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

ATP. Miami. Hard

Hurkacz Hubert v Alcaraz Garfia Carlos

Handicap – Hurkacz Hubert (+3)

(1.88 Pari Match)


----------



## bettips (Apr 3, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

ITF. Women. Monastir. Hard

Hosogi Sakura v Garland Joanna

Correct score – Hosogi Sakura 2-0

(1.88 William Hill)


----------



## bettips (Apr 11, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

ATP Challenger. Barletta. Clay
Barrere Gregoire v Fatic Nerman
Winner — Fatic Nerman
(1.83 Pari Match)


----------



## bettips (Apr 11, 2022)

*sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / Latvia / Virsliga
Tukums 2000 - RFS
Asian Handicap: RFS -1.5
Odds - 1.89 (UNIBET)


----------



## bettips (Apr 12, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

ATP. Monte-Carlo. Clay
Goffin David v Lehecka Jiri
Handicap — GOFFIN DAVID (-2)
(1.91 Pari Match)


----------



## bettips (Apr 13, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

ATP. Monte-Carlo. Clay

Korda Sebastian v Alcaraz Garfia Carlos

Handicap — Alcaraz Garfia Carlos (-4.5)

(1.88 Pari Match)


----------



## bettips (May 3, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

WTA. Madrid. Clay

Jabeur Ons v Halep Simona

Handicap – Halep Simona(-3.5)

(1.86 Pari Match)


----------



## bettips (May 8, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

WTA. Rome. Clay. Qualifying

Parrizas-Diaz Nuria v Juvan Kaja

Winner – Parrizas-Diaz Nuria

(2.25 Pari Match)


----------



## bettips (May 13, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

WTA. Rome. Clay

Sabalenka Aryna v Anisimova Amanda

Winner – Sabalenka Aryna

(2.01 Pari Match)


----------



## bettips (May 17, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

Grand Slam. Women. Roland Garros. Clay. Qualifying

Papamichail Despina v Bonaventure Ysaline

Winner — Papamichail Despina

(2.33 Pari Match)


----------



## bettips (May 17, 2022)

*sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / Australia / A-League Men
Western United FC - Melbourne Victory
Total Goals: Over 2.5
Odds - 1.90 (UNIBET)


----------



## bettips (May 23, 2022)

*sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / Sweden / Superettan
Halmstads BK - IF Brommapojkarna
Total Goals: Over 2.5
Odds - 1.81 (UNIBET)


----------



## bettips (Jun 2, 2022)

*www.sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / International Friendly Matches
Japan - Paraguay
Asian Handicap: Japan -1.0
Odds - 2.40 (UNIBET)


----------



## bettips (Jun 2, 2022)

*tennisdad.pro*

Grand Slam. Women. Roland Garros. Clay

Trevisan Martina v Gauff Cori

Winner — Trevisan Martina

(3.40 Pari Match)


----------



## bettips (Jun 2, 2022)

*www.sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / Australia / NPL NSW
Mt Druitt FC - Sydney United
Total Goals: Over 3.5
Odds - 1.82 (UNIBET)


----------



## bettips (Jun 3, 2022)

Expect the next prediction tomorrow


----------



## bettips (Jun 4, 2022)

*www.sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / International Youth Tournaments / UEFA Championship U19
Ukraine U19 - Serbia U19
Total Goals by Ukraine U19: Over 1.5
Odds - 2.63 (UNIBET)


----------



## bettips (Jun 5, 2022)

*www.sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / UEFA Nations League
Gibraltar - North Macedonia
Asian Handicap: North Macedonia -2.5
Odds - 2.10 (UNIBET)


----------



## bettips (Jun 7, 2022)

*TENNISDAD.PRO*

ATP Challenger. Lyon. Clay
Blanchet Ugo v Guinard Manuel
Handicap — Guinard Manuel (-4.5)
(1.83 Pari Match)


----------



## bettips (Jun 9, 2022)

*www.sapphire-bet.pro*

Football / UEFA Nations League
Switzerland - Spain
Total Goals: Over 2.5
Odds - 1.95 (UNIBET)


----------



## biobiomarket (Jun 11, 2022)

Sapphire bet pro is scammer


----------



## biobiomarket (Jun 11, 2022)

He have scam my friend. Also i have proofs. I think you should be banned because you share the site of scammers


----------



## Hundebett (Jun 11, 2022)

biobiomarket said:


> He have scam my friend. Also i have proofs. I think you should be banned because you share the site of scammers


Can you show the proofs? How does his scam work?


----------



## biobiomarket (Jun 11, 2022)

*he gave this match on 18 may and he posted another match eintracht frankfurt under goal tip win . That mean fake archive. *


----------



## biobiomarket (Jun 11, 2022)

I follow Sapphire 4 month before I buy for them and happen that block me when I payed for 7 wins and after 3 loses in a row he stop communication with me and gave me fake matches and post another matches in archive won


----------



## Hundebett (Jun 12, 2022)

biobiomarket said:


> I follow Sapphire 4 month before I buy for them and happen that block me when I payed for 7 wins and after 3 loses in a row he stop communication with me and gave me fake matches and post another matches in archive won


You are totally right! I have checked some posts in this thread and compared to his website and sometimes he puts different bets on his statistics so it looks better. He is a scam!


----------



## lemuse19 (Dec 6, 2022)

Does anyone have more news and evidence?


----------



## biobiomarket (Dec 7, 2022)

what news and evidences u want more? proofs are there in topic. he is scammer. if u want try.


----------



## lemuse19 (Dec 7, 2022)

biobiomarket said:


> que notícias e evidências você quer mais? as provas estão lá no tópico. ele é golpista. se você quiser tentar.


Eu não preciso de mais provas, está comprovado
Após uma assinatura por 7 dias
Ofereceu outro serviço onde pediu 1000 euros e ao fim de 30 dias devolveu 2000 mil euros
isto é, golpe


----------



## biobiomarket (Dec 8, 2022)

lemuse19 said:


> Eu não preciso de mais provas, está comprovado
> Após uma assinatura por 7 dias
> Ofereceu outro serviço onde pediu 1000 euros e ao fim de 30 dias devolveu 2000 mil euros
> isto é, golpe


he wanted from you more and much money to pay to receive matches?


----------

